# fifa 10 installation problem



## tj260397 (Aug 7, 2011)

why my fifa 10 is not working


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Check to see if your computer meets the game's minimum system requirements. Make sure all your drivers are up to date. Check the disc for scratches. Post more details if you want further help.


----------

